# qh arab cross??



## OnlySamwise (Jun 24, 2008)

what's your guys view on qh arab cross? i love arabs and everything about them. my mare (who just passed away) was a reg arab and she was great so now i'm sold on them. at the moment i'm looking at getting either a qh arab cross who is two or a reg arab who is at least one. i'm just kinda lost cause i fell in love with the qh arab but i like having a pureblood arab. just curious about your views


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

This is my absolutely FAVORITE cross of all time.

Sure, they may not be a registered high-dollar arabian, but dang! The best horses I've ever had have been QH/Arab crosses.

My first gaming horse was one herself. Her name was Angel and she was so beautiful. She was big, around 16hh, and stocky enough to get down and slide in the ground and cut out cattle but quick and agile like any other arab. She was stocky but refined in her body type, if that makes sense. Like a lot of the newer arabs look like they'd break if you so much as tapped them wrong on the legs, but Angel looked like a working cowhorse in the ring but could rock any endurance race.

Its a very versatile cross. All the ones I've seen have been used for anything from Dressage to barrels, reining to jumping! 

I'm not saying reg. arabs are bad, because I love them to death, but if I had a choice I would pick the Arab/QH cross.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I think they're called "Quarabs" sometimes. :3

But anyway, I think they would be a great horse. Perhaps a really good childrens horse, as most Quater Horses are stocky and I haven't seen all that many tall Arabs. (There is the exception, but alot of Arabs are really fine boned, too.) The probably wouldn't be as hot as an Arab, and have the agility of the Quarter horse.

I suppose with the right parents a Quarab would be practically a perfect mix. (Although I am more of a fan of Appy mixes, but of all more solid colored mixes that would have to be my favorite.)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I myself don't own any crosses, but a friend's daughter has a quarab pony mare that is absolutely darling! She has the bone and muscle structure of a quarter with a babydoll arab head. She got the best of both breeds and she is an amazing hunter/jumper pony!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

It depends on the horse but I've seen many who looked like they weren't in the blender long enough, for example-big front end with light back end.
If you like the horse that's all that matters though.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Talk to Amlalriiee, she has a Quarab mare.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

One of my ultimate favorite breeds


----------



## OnlySamwise (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok thanks you guys... i'm still not sure but your opinions help


----------



## Equestrian09 (Jan 25, 2010)

*I LOVE my Arabian Paint (QH) Cross!*

My gelding is BIG 16.3 and built nice with a long neck and arab head with upright carriage and nice thick body.I am very pleased with this cross! He is registered half Arabian and my favorite horse ever


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a friend with a Quarab he's great


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Have not had a lot of luck on temperament with that mix. My X husband had one for a while. She was deathly afraid o mailboxes always managed to get him AND the saddle off. It was funny to see the horse come back... Then him carrying the saddle. Lol. The other ones I have known seemed crazy too, but it just might have been their training. I have never owned one. I like Arabs in the pure form, and QH too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I've only had experience with the one, he is calm, but still has a lot of go. Weird gaits though, craziest canter ever!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I rode a QH/Arab cross mare a few years back. Could be very moody at times, and was picking with which type of people she liked, but for one, she was a moody mare, and for two, I believe she had been mistreated growing up.

But, I learned the most Ive ever learned from a horse on her, she was sweet, kind, tricky, fun, frustrating...and the best time Ive had up on a horse!! I personally think that it is a fantastic cross!! But that is just my opinion. Good Luck in whatever you decide!


----------



## Twhgirl2 (Mar 13, 2011)

I own a Quarab and she is a fantastic horse. Has endurance and a great temperament. No markings AT ALL! She is a fantastic horse. I love My mutt.


----------

